# Assemblies, Parliaments, Congresses, Diets and Other Legislatures!



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

The world's legislature buildings.

Let me start off with the mother of all assemblies, the United Nations!

*United Nations Headquarters, International*










*General Assembly*

*Established:* 1945
*Location:* New York City, United States
*Type:* Principal Organ of the United Nations
*Member Type:* Countries (UN Ambassadors of Member States)
*No. of Members:* 192 (states)
*Observers:* Yes, various organizations



















*Security Council*

*Established:* 1946
*Location:* New York City, United States
*Type:* Principal Organ of the United Nations
*Member Type:* Countries(UN Ambassadors of Member States of the UN Security Council)
*No. of Members:* 15 (states)
*Observers:* Yes, various organizations, UN Member States


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

*Parliament of Canada, Canada*










*Senate Chamber*

*Established:* 1867
*Location:* Ottawa, Canada
*Type:* Upper House of the Canadian Parliament
*Member Type:* Senators
*No. of Members:* 105



















*House of Commons*

*Established:* 1867
*Location:* Ottawa, Canada
*Type:* Lower House of the Canadian Parliament
*Member Type:* Members of Parliament
*No. of Members:* 308


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

*Great Hall of the People, China*









http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1827/greathallofthepeople1ta0.jpg

*Main Auditorium*

*Established:* 1959
*Location:* Tiananmen Square, Beijing, PRC
*Type:* Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference and National People's Congress venue
*Member Type:* NPC Delegates/CPPCC Advisory Board Members
*No. of Members:* 2,114 NPC delegates in the 16th Congress of 2002; 10,000 representatives at any one time




























anybody have more pictures of the Main Auditorium?


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

*Bundestag, Germany*


















*Bundestag*

*Established:* 1949
*Location:* Berlin, Germany
*Type:* Lower House of the Federal Diet of Germany
*Member Type:* Members of the Bundestag 
*No. of Members:* 614 seats


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

*European Union, Europe*

European Parliament



















*Debating Room*

*Established:* 1992
*Location:* Strasbourg, France
*Type:* Parliament of the European Union
*Member Type:* Member of European Parliament
*No. of Members:* 785 MEPs
*Observers:* Yes, various organizations


----------



## D-Mac (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice thread! The debating chamber in the Bundestag seems pretty unimpressive considering the prominence of the building.

I would love to see more!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

National Assembly of the People's Republic of Bangladesh


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Gotta love the Germans and their liberal EU flagging policy, they're right up there with the Italians competing for the coveted title of _most EU flags on public buildings_.


----------

